# Hope after zero fertilisation ICSI



## Hope2022 (12 mo ago)

I would appreciate some feedback, advise, hope, words of wisdom. I am 37 going down the solo motherhood route. I have recently had my 3rd egg collection which has resulted in no fertilisation. My amh has dropped from 7.6 to 2.6 in 11 months. My first egg collection on medium stim all 8 eggs fertilised ivf with 1 day 5 blast 4bb ending in a chemical. 2nd egg collection 7 follicles, 7 eggs 6 mature, 3 of 6 eggs fertilised using ivf. Same donor same medium protocol. 3rd collection 4 follicles 3 eggs collected 2 mature and none fertilised using icsi very high dose stims and no growth except 1 follicle until after day 5. Has anyone seen success with own eggs after being told quality is bad? I'm feeling so low. I've booked to go to Serum for further tests in Hope's of doing a cycle there in a few months


----------



## Lola2021 (Dec 25, 2020)

Im sorry to hear you’re going through this. I had very few eggs collected between 2 ICSI cycles due to low ovarian reserve aged 36 & 37. Each resulted in no fertilisation. Its heartbreaking 😔 
Unfortunately I dont have a success story for you but just wanted you to know that you’re not alone- I and so many other women on this forum know exactly how it feels.
We moved onto donor eggs and had success first time. Looking at my little miracle as I type this. Dont give up hope, you’ll find a way x


----------



## Hope2022 (12 mo ago)

Lola2021 said:


> Im sorry to hear you’re going through this. I had very few eggs collected between 2 ICSI cycles due to low ovarian reserve aged 36 & 37. Each resulted in no fertilisation. Its heartbreaking 😔
> Unfortunately I dont have a success story for you but just wanted you to know that you’re not alone- I and so many other women on this forum know exactly how it feels.
> We moved onto donor eggs and had success first time. Looking at my little miracle as I type this. Dont give up hope, you’ll find a way x


Thank you so much. Huge congratulations. You must be over the moon. I think if I had a partner it wouldn't be as bad but because it would be double donor I fear it so much.


----------



## Lola2021 (Dec 25, 2020)

I know what you mean. Its never easy, but look after yourself x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry you are going through this. From what I read RPR/PRP (mesotherapy treatment to ovaries) and/or IVF PGS NGS might work in ladies with low ovarian reserve. All the best on your journey


----------

